# Are You Retired And Did You Look Forward To It?



## Uff

Some people dread retirement and others embrace it. How do you feel about it? 

We were fortunate in being able to retire early and looked forward to it. I must admit that I was a little concerned that my husband would find little to do and that I might resent not having 'me' time. Things couldn't have gone better though and we find plenty to do and can honestly say that we are never bored. 

For me it's wonderful to be able to do things that I want to do and not what others expect me to do.


----------



## marinaio

Yes and YES!


----------



## CPA-Kim

I'm not retired but looking forward to it (3 years away.)


----------



## Capt Lightning

Yes and Yes from me too.  We always planned to retire in our mid 50's and thats what we did.  Unfortunately this was at the start of the financial downturn, so I was a bit  under-financed.

Where are you (roughly) UFF.  If you want something mail order, the Scottish Highlands seems to start at Edinburgh!!


----------



## Uff

Capt Lightning said:


> Yes and Yes from me too.  We always planned to retire in our mid 50's and thats what we did.  Unfortunately this was at the start of the financial downturn, so I was a bit  under-financed.
> 
> Where are you (roughly) UFF.  If you want something mail order, the Scottish Highlands seems to start at Edinburgh!!



Yes we did too Capt and haven't regretted a day of it. We are north west Highlands and strangely enough we've never had a problem with deliveries. Most times, if it says next day delivery, that's when we get the delivery.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cheers Uff, I'm in the N.E. corner of Aberdeenshire, but sometimes I pop over to the Torridon area in the motorhome and do a spot of hill walking. 
 Actually, delivery isn't bad here, but some firms really annoy me when they say Free Delivery in the UK, but then charge extra for the Highlands!  The worst thing in this area is the lack of fast internet - a carrier pigeon would be faster!


----------



## hollydolly

I'm not retired yet, still got 9 years to go...


----------



## i_am_Lois

I've been retired since my early 50's... for nearly a decade now. I love it. 
I always worked at jobs that physically exhausted me. Now I'm a lady of leisure.
Retirement has been a real treat. I feel pampered, relaxed and comfortable.
I keep busy doing all the things I enjoy. I have many hobbies, love to cook, 
and explore the world through the internet.


----------



## Uff

It seems that so far most of us enjoy retirement, that's really good to hear. It's odd because when I was younger, when I thought of retirement years, I associated them with being old, bored and all the other things that are grouped with retirement. And years ago rather a lot of people seemed to die just a year or two after retirement. I'm pleased to say that so far, so good and it comes highly recommended from me.


----------



## Pappy

Retired in 1999 and never looked back. Never a sorry minute about retiring at 62. Money is tight but we live within our means.


----------



## Phantom

Retired to work !!
I am full time carer for my wife ..................................


----------



## Uff

I'm sorry to hear that Phantom.


----------



## nan

Yes and yes here also,I would hate  to have to work into the 70s witch is what our government is trying to bring in.
I think people should have to retire at 65 so that the younger generation have got more of a chance of getting work.
Sorry to see your wife needs fulltime care phantom.


----------



## rkunsaw

I retired in 2007 at age 65 1/2.  I believe I started looking forward to retirement my first day on he job at that place. I worked there for 43 years. I'm glad I waited for full retirement age because I would have a lot less income if I retired early.


----------



## Meanderer

I also retired in 2007.  I started working in 1969, and my Estimated Retirement Date was to be 2005.  That seemed light years away at the time!  Up until the last few years, I always enjoyed working, and my attitude concerning retirement was "I don't want to wish my life away".  It just seemed easier to keep working, than to think about retiring.  I retired, when my job and I both changed too much to continue.  I'm happy I did.


----------



## Phantom

> Sorry to see your wife needs fulltime care phantom.



HOPEFULLY AFTER Mon she can get along with the aid of wheelie walker.She is to have a total right hip replacement.At the moment she is confined to the house (with aid of walker) except when we go out she has me pushing her in wheelchair.Have to take it a bit easy there too since my heart attack (18 months ago now) She also has sciatica in her back so she still will be in pain but hopefully improved mobility
It is now 5 yrs since her Lymphoma so looks like she is in remission there.She has had big duodenum bypass operation.Was to have hip replacement last month but had to be hospitalized with urinary infection.Not much more can go wrong surely !!


----------



## Uff

You're right Phantom, not much more can go wrong. Fingers crossed after the hip replacement op. things will start to get better and you can relax a little.


----------



## Bullie76

Yes and yes. Retired in 2007 at the age of 53. Kind of scary when the financial downturn hit shortly after. But luckily rebalanced my assets and have recouped the losses and then some. I'm sure we will have more bumps in the road, but I hope we never hear of another 'great depression' talk again.


----------



## meg

Yes...forced into it when late hubbie had his massive stroke.   I spent the next eight years being a full time carer to a severely disabled person.  When he passed, I couldn't just sit and twiddle my fingers so now work voluntarily as an assistant ward clerk at the local hospital. Joined a debate and discussion group, a keep fit group, a widows groups that organise days out and meals and meet up with friends for coffee etc. I go on lots of theatre visits...in fact, I don't know how I ever had time to work!!!


----------



## Uff

Most retired people say that Meg, I find that it's true of me too. In fact only this morning I said, so much to do and so little time! nthego:


----------



## avrp

I have two more days to work and then I'll be officially retired. I am so very excited. I loved my job itself, but my female co-workers and my new supervisor are witches. Luckily I have my own office, can shut the door, turn up my radio and just do my job....that is what kept me sane. 
I can't wait to retire and I've been thinking of ways to fill my days with fun things to do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I retired the first time in 1990. Then again in 2002. And yet again in 2008. I'm still retired, which means I only work four or five hours a day and most weeks I work five days. But I'm retired and often wonder where on earth I found time to work for a living 40 hours a week.

When I'm in a situation where a clerk apologizes because I have to wait, I tell them that it's okay because I'm retired, have nowhere to go and all the time in the world to get there!


----------



## JustBonee

I retired in 2002, at the age of 58.   I thought about going back to work last year, but talked myself out of it.  
Like you Georgia, I don't know how I put in all those hours a week at a job, and raised a family, etc.  
My days go by quickly most of the time, and I'm doing very little to account for it.  It puzzles me.


----------



## Athos

I am looking forward to retiring this year! I admit that sometimes I am bored at home,
even with my many interests. My phone doesn't ring.


----------



## PA_grandma

I'm almost 80...and still working.  Well, just a few hours a day at the business I created 40 years ago.  Full time until last year.  Hard to give it up, but I'm trying to back out and let my son continue and be 'da boss.

Joyce in SE Pennsylvania


----------



## LogicsHere

I'm trying to hold off till age 70 to collect SS so I have about 2-1/2 years to go, but YES, I will be ready for it.


----------



## Lon

I couldn't wait and if I could have afforded to do so would have retired earlier than age 56.I have been retire now for 23 years and love it. Life is good.


----------



## RCynic

My wife and I had both planned on working until 66, which we are now, but my employer went through 2 rounds of layoffs and one caught me and my wife's company folded up at almost exactly the same time. So, we were both out a year earlier than planned which was unfortunate because we planned to put a lot of our 2 last years away. But, we were both so sick of corporate America that we just said screw it. My severance carried me through almost up until full SS retirement age, so not too short. We didn't get the mortgage paid off because of that last year we both missed which makes it a bit tighter than planned, so I'm thinking about something part time within the next few months to fill in.

The weird thing is that, while I was working, all I could think about was having enough time to pursue the hobbies I only had been dabbling in the last several years. Now that I have the time, I don't seem to want to do anything! Just sit on the couch, read my books, drink coffee and pet our kitties. I'm angry at myself for being this way but so far, that hasn't helped. Maybe working some, so that I feel a sense of urgency about time again, will help.

Edit: ...I did look forward to it mainly because I really hated all but two of the jobs I ever had.


----------



## LogicsHere

I'm still working and will probably continue to do so at least until age 70 as I don't want to start my SS and already start dipping into my savings. I have a total of 7 people on both sides of my family who lived to be 88 and beyond so I have to plan for the possibility of a longer retirement.  The second reason for not retiring as yet is that I am not yet ready to become a full-time caregiver to my 94 year old, slightly demented, handicapped mother. I currently spend 5 nights a week with her and about 18 hours each on Saturday and Sunday, but if I had to be there 24 hours a day 7 days a week with no one else to talk to I'd go absolutely crazy. During the week I have an aide come in 4 hours a day because I don't want her being alone all that time.

But to answer your question, I AM looking forward to retiring.  There are so many things that I want to do that I can't do now and I can't wait.


----------



## LogicsHere

Please don't take us back to the mid 60's when women were frowned upon working in what was considered a man's job.  Please don't take us back to a time where we were making even less than what men were paid then. Please don't return to a period in our history which did not allow us the freedom to choose whatever we want to do with our life.

No one will go back to mandatory retirement at age 65.  Not enough people have the money to support themselves now and people such as myself who might live till we're 112. Retiring before anyone is ready will only put them on the taxpayer toll.


----------



## drifter

I retired at sixty-three, so long ago I don't remember what I did when I was working.


----------

